

Need several 1 to 10 page static website? where to go? - burgernmayo

I'm trying to help some friends put simple personal website and looking for the most affordable solution.  Websites will be html/css only.  Anyone find a really cheap solution to 1) buy domain and 2) host?  I've seen hostgator and godaddy, but I was wondering if there are lower offers.  Thanks
======
callahad
For cheap hosting of static sites, I'd look at either Nearly Free Speech[0] or
an Amazon S3 Website Endpoint[1]. Amazon will be cheaper, but more complex to
set up. Throwing $20 into a Nearly Free Speech account will probably keep your
friend running for quite a long time.

[0]: <https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/services/hosting>

[1]: [http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/02/host-your-static-
website-...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/02/host-your-static-website-on-
amazon-s3.html)

------
cdk
check out github pages. you'll get the added benefit of version control as
well.

